# emerge misdn fails

## Moldmaker

Hi everybody,

I am trying to set up my ISDN-card (Fritz-PCI-2.0) on my new gentoo linux system using the mISDN-functions built in the kernel. I did things according to the gentoo-mISDN-howto that can be found here: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_MISDN (kernel configuration, module setup and so on) until I discovered that I forgot to emerge misdn. OK I had to unmask it, so that's what I did, but it fails to compile. So I did some research and found this bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/265581 but now I am a little confused. It says "there is actually no way to build asterisk with support for BRI cards with hfc based chipsets", but I have a FritzCard and it does not work as well.

Is it possible at all to get my ISDN-card running under gentoo? I already found out that there is absolute no way to use the old fcpci (doesn't compile as well and will never do) so the mISDN-thing seemed to be the solution. I can post any output spit out by the compiler, build logs etc if it is required.

I would appreciate any help.

PS: I need the ISDN stuff to access my telephone system and maybe to sent and receive some faxes, not to surf the internet.

----------

## idella4

Moldmakerl

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I can post any output spit out by the compiler,
> 
> 

 

yes ofcourse, otherwise anyone reading this is working blind.

----------

## Moldmaker

Hi idella4,

Nice picture, it's from "The Blade Runner"!

No problem, here it comes.

 *Quote:*   

> * ERROR: net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2 failed:
> 
>  *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2/work/mISDN-1_1_7_2/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN MINCLUDES=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2/work/mISDN-1_1_7_2/include CONFIG_MISDN_DRV=m CONFIG_MISDN_DSP=m CONFIG_MISDN_LOOP=m CONFIG_MISDN_DEBUGTOOL=m CONFIG_MISDN_AVM_FRITZ=m modules
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Next one:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info =net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Next one:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info =net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## idella4

Moldmaker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Centurion test # emerge -pqv =net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2
> 
> [ebuild N ] net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2 USE="-ecaggressive -eckb1 -ecmark2 -ecmg2" 
> ...

 

I just did a copy and search and the above 4 USE flags are not present in your make.conf.  avmfritz is there, and I take it you elected to only add it since it's your relevant card.

Add the cited USE flags, recompile and re-post.  That will get you started.

----------

## Moldmaker

Hi idella4,

I added the useflags as suggested and tried to emerge. This is the output:

 *Quote:*   

>  * ERROR: net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2 failed:
> 
>  *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2/work/mISDN-1_1_7_2/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN MINCLUDES=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2/work/mISDN-1_1_7_2/include CONFIG_MISDN_DRV=m CONFIG_MISDN_DSP=m CONFIG_MISDN_LOOP=m CONFIG_MISDN_DEBUGTOOL=m CONFIG_MISDN_AVM_FRITZ=m modules
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

And now the infos:

 *Quote:*   

> Centurion test # emerge --info =net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Oh, i forgot to post this:

 *Quote:*   

> Centurion test # emerge --info =net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

It did not work. What now?

----------

## idella4

I'm no expert, just observing the basics.

I'd say the next port of call is the kernel.  The compiling is pulling up citing CONFIG_MISDN.  It appears to be compiling the kernel modules.

Go to your kernel, uppermost directory,  post output of

sudo grep CONFIG_MISDN .config.

sudo grep MISDN .config

It's early yet, you will probably get some more knowledgeable replies than mine.

----------

## Moldmaker

Here is the confguration of the kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_MISDN=m
> 
> # CONFIG_MISDN_DSP is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_MISDN_L1OIP is not set
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> grep MISDN .config

  did not bring any result. If I get this right, the entries below *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_MISDN=m

  are different ISDN-cards and it would be sufficient to only build the avmfritz-module.

The kernel modules are there and they are being loaded at startup. I wrote them in my /etc/modules/autoload.d/kernel-2.6 configuration file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.
> 
> #
> ...

 

I also have emerged the capi-stuff and capi starts at booting the computer. Looking good so far I think.

----------

## idella4

Are you still getting errors compiling?

From your kernel config; the setting CONFIG_MISDN_DSP is cited in the compile error and is not set; so I can suggest to set it to m.

The error line cites other CONFIGs which don't appear in the kernel config.

----------

## Moldmaker

Hi idella4,

Yes, still getting errors. In the meantime I was successful in compiling the fcpci kernel module using a modifed ebuild, for which I had to reconfigure my kernel again (but I keep the various kernels I compile). So for now it is my primary target to get this beast running. However, I will get back to the mISDN stuff soon to see if it is possible to compile it as well. May take some days.

----------

## Hu

 *Moldmaker wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    * ERROR: net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2 failed:
> 
>  *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2/work/mISDN-1_1_7_2/drivers/isdn/hardware/mISDN MINCLUDES=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2/work/mISDN-1_1_7_2/include CONFIG_MISDN_DRV=m CONFIG_MISDN_DSP=m CONFIG_MISDN_LOOP=m CONFIG_MISDN_DEBUGTOOL=m CONFIG_MISDN_AVM_FRITZ=m modules
> 
>  * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2',
> ...

 

Based on the output you provided, it looks like compilation failed.  If you post the topmost error, as suggested by Portage, we might be able to offer a more detailed analysis.

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sudo grep CONFIG_MISDN .config.
> 
> sudo grep MISDN .config

 sudo is not needed to grep kernel sources.

----------

## Moldmaker

Hi everybody,

I tried it once more, having my kernel modules reconfigured.

 *Quote:*   

> # grep CONFIG_MISDN .config
> 
> CONFIG_MISDN=m
> 
> CONFIG_MISDN_DSP=m
> ...

 

But is still does not work.

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Failed to emerge net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2, Log file:
> 
> >>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2/temp/build.log'
> 
>  * Messages for package net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info =net-dialup/misdn-1.1.7.2
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

I am not going to continue with this; it is taking too long. Thank you for patience and support.

----------

## Moldmaker

Supplemental:

I have learned that I do not need the misdn-ebuild whatsoever because mISDN is part of the kernel now (if configured). So this whole discussion might be obsolete. I apologize for that, but I want to emphasize that I am not an experienced gentoo-user (yet).

----------

